# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #6492 alexandertm8, Νέα Μάκρη.

## alexandertm8

Καλημέρα. 

*Χώρος, εγκαταστάσεις και η οπτική του:*
Το σπίτι είναι στα όρια της Ανατολής με την Νέα Μάκρη, λίγο κάτω από την οδό Κρήτης, έχει αρκετά μεγάλο ύψος και γενικά δεν κόβουν οπτική επαφή άλλα κτήρια. Το μεγάλο αρνητικό είναι ότι έχει σκεπή, για 2 λόγους μάλιστα. 
Ο πρώτος είναι ότι ο ιστός εκτός από μικρός είναι και δύσκολα προσβάσιμος (η σοφίτα δεν έχει παράθυρα κλπ). Έχει τοποθετηθεί σε βάση ώστε να προεξέχει από το "Γ" που κάνει το κεραμίδι και η υδρορροή. Έτσι εκτός του ότι δεν είναι 100% σταθερή -όσο υπήρχε στην κορυφή κεραία τηλεόρασης "έπαιζε" με τον αέρα-, δεν πρέπει να φορτωθεί και να βαρύνει. 
Ήθελα εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες να ανέβω πάνω να τακτοποιήσω τον ιστό αλλά ο καιρός μου το επέτρεψε μόλις χθες. Οι 2 παλιές κεραίες τηλεόρασης αντικαταστάθηκαν με μια νέα που μπήκε όσο πιο χαμηλά γινόταν, κατέβασα το ύψος του ιστού στο ελάχιστο -είναι 5άρα σωλήνα και το πάνω μέρος έχει μια μικρότερη σωλήνα τοποθετημένη τηλεσκοπικά- και έβαλα ανάποδα το πιάτο. Έτσι έχουμε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα:

Αυτή την εβδομάδα θα μπει ανάμεσα στην κεραία τηλεόρασης και το πιάτο μια τέτοια κατασκευή:
 (θα την κάνω σε σιδερά για να είναι οι διαστάσεις που θέλω και θα μπει και μία κόντρα για ενίσχυση). Αυτό επειδή θέλω να μην υπάρχει κάτι πάνω-πάνω και να κουνάει με τον αέρα, επιπλέον επειδή όλος ο ιστός είναι στην νότια μεριά του κτηρίου ότι μπει πάνω στην προέκταση αυτή θα έχει "ανεμοφράκτη" την κεραμοσκεπή έναντι του βοριά, που είναι και ο μόνος άνεμος που "πιάνει" δυνατά την περιοχή μας.
Για επιπλέον ευστάθεια θα μπουν 2 αντηρίδες από την κορυφή του ιστού που θα καταλήγουν διαγώνια στις κάτω βίδες των 2 ποδιών της κατασκευής της βάσης. Επειδή υπάρχει αυτό το δύσκολο "Γ" του κεραμιδιού η αντηρίδα θα τεντώνει και από την ακμή των 2 κάτω ποδιών για να μην τσαλακωθεί η υδρορροή (θα βάλω φωτογραφία όταν τις τοποθετήσω).
Τώρα ο 2ος λόγος που μου έχει κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη η σκεπή είναι επειδή όταν έγινε το σπίτι η σοφίτα -που είναι προσβάσιμη μεν- δεν είχε σχεδιαστεί ούτε για αποθήκη και δεν είχε καν ρεύμα. Οι 2 προηγούμενες προσπάθειες μου να μπει εκεί ..σοφιτοpc ήταν απογοητευτικές. Απολογισμός 4 καμένες cm9 και 2 υπολογιστές. Αυτό γιατί το 3φασικό καλώδιο που τράβηξα από τον 2ο όροφο πρέπει να είχε πρόβλημα στην γείωση.

*Εξοπλισμός:*
Για το ταρατσοpc υπάρχει σύστημα μητρικής ASUS A8V-MX, επεξεργαστή AMD 3700+, μνήμης DDR 512ΜΒ, τετραπλού αντάπτορα pci->minipci, 3 νέες cm9 και CF 128MB.
Κεραίες έχω ήδη μία Pacific Wireless 26dB Grid στα 5,0GHz έτοιμη με το 3μετρο LMR400 καλώδιο και τα βύσματα του, και ένα 60άρι πιάτο με feeder 5άρι nvak -το οποίο είχε πάρει νερά και πρέπει να του καθαρίσω το μονόπωλο- και αυτό με το 3μετρο LMR400 και τα βύσματα του έτοιμα.

*Τώρα κάποιες ερωτήσεις..* 
Στον υπολογιστή στην σοφίτα θα δίνει ρεύμα μια μπαλαντέζα που έχει τραβηχθεί από νέα γραμμή που έβαλε ηλεκτρολόγος στην σοφίτα και εδώ και ένα 6μηνο που υπάρχει έχει πάνω της τα ηλεκτρονικά της κεραίας τηλεόρασης τα οποία δεν έχουν πάθει τίποτα. Θεωρητικά δεν θα καεί άλλος υπολογιστής εκεί πάνω αλλά θέλω να είμαι βέβαιος. Μπορώ να γειώσω και τον ιστό μου κάπως; Θα βάλω και ένα ups, είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι δεν θα κλάψω και αυτό το σύστημα; Τί άλλο θα χρειαστώ;

Εξαιτίας του συνδυασμού έλλειψης χώρου - ανάγκης να μην μπει αρκετό βάρος στον ιστό σκέφτομαι αυτή την κεραία για ένα link στα 750 μέτρα με καθαρή οπτική επαφή: ANT57-GDA24E 5GHz Aluminum 24dBi Grid Antenna WAVEARENA. Να πω την αλήθεια με βολεύει αρκετά γιατί αν μπει στο οριζόντιο κομμάτι της προέκτασης του ιστού το οποίο θα είναι 50cm λόγω του μικρού της ύψους αφήνει χώρο για άλλη μία κεραία μελλοντικά. Το θέμα είναι αν είναι καλή, την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς;

Προσπαθώ από χθες να αναστήσω το mikrotik που έχω στην CF μου στο νέο σύστημα, αλλά δεν βρίσκω άκρη. Ενώ το φορτώνει σωστά δεν έχει ip. Νόμιζα οτι υπάρχει θέμα με την Onboard κάρτα δικτύου αλλά όταν μπω στην κονσόλα στη λίστα με τα interfaces την βλέπω ως ether1 και έχει την ένδειξη running. Σκέφτηκα μετά μήπως έχει χάσει τις διευθύνσεις, πήγα ip -> address, έκανα print και είδα ενώ υπήρχαν δεν υπήρχε αντιστοίχηση τους με κάποιο interface.. Τις έσβησα και πρόσθεσα την ζώνη 10. ... .1/27 και έκανα αντιστοίχηση με την ether1 (μετά δεν ήξερα πως να πάω στο default directory, πάταγα cd για να κάνω σωστό system shutdown αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη και το έκλεισα έτσι). Παρόλα αυτά δεν μπορεί να δώσει ip στην κάρτα δικτύου για να μπω με winbox, να έχει θέμα με τον DHCP server, τι να του κάνω;

Κάτι τελευταίο τώρα, πως μπορώ να τσεκάρω αν έχει πάρει υγρασία το καλώδιο; Πριν ένα μήνα που βρήκα τα νερά στο feeder το έχω μονώσει και το έχω αφήσει να το βαράει ο ήλιος να στεγνώσει. Γενικά τι ισχύει, αν έχει πάρει το πετάμε;

Αυτά για την ώρα, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## romias

Στο winbox δεν σου εμφανίζει την mac address?



> Κάτι τελευταίο τώρα, πως μπορώ να τσεκάρω αν έχει πάρει υγρασία το καλώδιο; Πριν ένα μήνα που βρήκα τα νερά στο feeder το έχω μονώσει και το έχω αφήσει να το βαράει ο ήλιος να στεγνώσει. Γενικά τι ισχύει, αν έχει πάρει το πετάμε;


Δεν ισχυει.Καθάρισε το εσωτερικά με μια οδοντόβουρτσα,το λευκό τεφλον,γύρο απ το μονοπολο.Πιθανόν να έχει πιέσει άλατα.

----------


## alexandertm8

Πριν μπω να ρυθμίσω το Mikrotik από την κονσόλα του, είχα βάλει μόνος μου την 10άρα στον υπολογιστή μου και είδε το mikrotik με την mac του αλλά είχε ip 0.0.0.0 και έβγαζε σφάλμα οτι δεν είναι σωστή. τώρα δεν βλέπω κάτι.. Βέβαια τώρα με το που είδα ότι δεν έδωσε πάλι ip δεν δοκίμασα να βάλω πάλι static 10άρα αλλά έκανα κάτι άλλο. Επειδή έβαζα και έβγαζα το καλώδιο δικτύου και δεν είχα Internet όταν συνδεα το Mikrotik άλλαξα το router μου σε 10άρα .65 και μπήκα και έβαλα ζώνη από την κονσόλα στο mikrotik .64/27. Τώρα ο υπολογιστής ενώ έχει πάρει 10. ... .66 δεν βλέπει καθόλου το mikrotik.

Edit: Είχα κάνει ένα λάθος μέσα στην νέα ζώνη .64/27 του mikrotik και έβαλα λάθος την ip. Τώρα το βλέπει σωστά αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπω.. όταν πάει να συνδεθεί με winbox δίπλα στην 10. ... .1 γράφει (port 8291) και μετά (port 80) και τελικά βγάζει αδυναμία σύνδεσης. το ψάχνω το θέμα και ενημερώνω.

----------


## romias

Aν πατήσεις το κουμπάκι διπλα στο connect to,λογικά θα σου βγάλει την mac address,δέν χρειάζετε ip.
Εκτός κι αν εχεις καποια version χωρίς το κουμπάκι.
Screenshot.png

----------


## alexandertm8

Ναι, εκεί πάταγα αρχικά και σου είπα ότι του έδινε Ip 0.0.0.0 και έβγαζε σφάλμα ότι δεν ήταν έγκυρη..

Όλα καλά όμως, άνοιξα από το router μου την πόρτα 8291 στην ip που έχει πάρει ο υπολογιστής μου και ήδη τώρα που μιλάμε είμαι μέσα στο Mikrotik μέσω winbox.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν κάνεις κανά scan τσέκαρε αν με πιάνεις αν και χλωμό το βλέπω, πρέπει να μας κόβουν οι πρόποδες του βουνού. Εχω βάλει AP μια κεραία yagi στα 2,4 Και κοιτάει προς Ανατολή Νέας Μακρης. Εγώ είμαι ο κόμβος Nikis στον Τύμβο Μαραθώνα.
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36743

----------


## alexandertm8

Αν δεν έχεις πεύκα γύρω σου σε βλέπω 100%, όμως για να βγει link πρέπει να σηκώσω ξανά τον ιστό και να βάλω κεραία κόντρα στον βοριά.. Θα δω αν το κόλπο με τις κάθετες αντηρίδες δώσει ευστάθεια στον ιστό και θα σου πω. Οκ;

Edit: Δεν σε βρίσκω, πρέπει να είσαι πίσω από τους πρόποδες όπως είπες..

Όταν δεις αυτό το μήνυμα μπορείς να μου στείλεις σε pm την γνώμη σου για αυτή την κεραία: ANT57-GDA24E 5GHz Aluminum 24dBi Grid Antenna WAVEARENA, την θέλω για ένα link στα 750 μέτρα με καθαρή οπτική.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς σε έλεγχο που εκανα με το wind και το google earth όντως δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή με κόβουν οι πρόποδες του βουνού! για την κεραία σου στέλνω PM!

----------


## alexandertm8

Ήρθε η κεραία, έφτιαξα και το παρακλάδι του ιστού μου αλλά έβρεχε και δεν ρίσκαρα να ανέβω στα κεραμίδια για να τα βάλω. 

Έκατσα όμως και τελείωσα το σοφιτο-pc που φτιάχνω εδώ και καιρό.

Τελειώνοντας το κουτί:


Τροποποίησα το τροφοδοτικό, έκοψα το πάνω μέρος και έβαλα τον μετασχηματιστή στο πλάι, ώστε να μπορεί να τραβάει αέρα ο ανεμιστήρας του CPU:


Εδώ φαίνετε στην πράξη το παραπάνω:


Τοποθέτησα την CF (μπορεί να μπει και κανονικός δίσκος, επίσης προνόησα και ετοίμασα καλώδια για την περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να μπει CDέρα, τα οποία μαζεύουν) και είναι έτοιμο να πάει στην σοφίτα:


Μπήκε πολυμπριζο, ο υπολογιστής σταθεροποιήθηκε πάνω σε 2 βίδες στο πάνω μέρος του και μια μικρή βάση στο κάτω μέρος, και μπορεί να βγει πανεύκολα αν τύχει κάτι. Από πάνω του ακουμπισμένο το UPS:


Και μία τελευταία από πίσω:


Διαστάσεις (μαζί με UPS):
Ύψος 36cm, πλάτος 24cm και πάχος 18cm.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ωραία ::  οι φωτος που είναι ομως?  :: 
καλά πριν γιατι δεν άνοιγε τίποτα! ?? κουφα πράγματα!
Ωραία κατασκευη πάντως το σοφιτο pc! μπράβο!

----------


## alexandertm8

Πρέπει να είχα κάνει ένα λάθος στα δικαιώματα του άλμπουμ που τις ανέβασα.. Τώρα φαίνονται;

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι μια χαρα! ωραίο το εργαλείο! αντε και με μπόλικα bb links!

----------


## gas

Καλοριζικος ο κομβος, αλλα που ειναι οι φωτο ρε παιδια δεν βλεπω τιποτα το φως μου εχασα το φως μου!!!!

----------


## tritsako

Καλοριζικος ο κομβος. Καλα και πολλά BBLinks. !!!  ::

----------


## alexandertm8

Ευχαριστώ! Θέλω κάποιες πληροφορίες για το πως γειώνουμε ένα ιστό..




> Καλοριζικος ο κομβος, αλλα που ειναι οι φωτο ρε παιδια δεν βλεπω τιποτα το φως μου εχασα το φως μου!!!!


Τις ανέβασα αλλού, τώρα πρέπει να είναι οκ.

----------


## alexandertm8

Έτοιμος ο ιστός.
Φωτογραφία:

----------


## Nikiforos

Αλέξανδρε πολύ ωραίο αλλά σου συνιστώ να βάλεις και αντιρίδες!!! στο θέμα με το openWRT τι έκανες?

----------


## gas

Η φωτο φαινεται κανονικα τωρα.Δυσκολο σημειο για στηριξη ιστου! Θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις την κεραια της TV τερμα πανω, το πιατο τερμα κατω(οσο πιο κατω γινεται) μιας και βολευει ο προσανατολισμος του και ισως σου μεινει και χωρος για μια ακομη grid.Bλεπω τα καλωδια να χανονται κατω απο κεραμιδι.Αν μπορεσεις να εχεις το ρουτερ σε στεγανο κουτι εξω θα ηταν καλυτερα γιατι (αρκετα κοντυτερα καλωδια, καλυτερο σημα,μικροτερη ισχυς στις καρτες)
Μπραβο παντως για την μεχρι τωρα προσπαθεια σου.

----------


## alexandertm8

> Αλέξανδρε πολύ ωραίο αλλά σου συνιστώ να βάλεις και αντιρίδες!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ. Ναι, πρέπει να βάλω αλλά δεν υπάρχει μέρος να μπει, να κάνω τρύπες στο κεραμίδι δεν γίνεται.. Σκέφτηκα να πιάνουν από την κορυφή και να κατεβαίνουν κατακόρυφα στις κάτω-κάτω βίδες της βάσης σε σχήμα "Λ" και να τις τεντώσω όσο χρειάζεται χωρίς να τσακίσουν την υδρορροή, έπειτα από την ακμή των κάτω ποδιών (το χαμηλότερο σημείο του θηλυκού σωλήνα που μπαίνει όλος ο ιστός) να βάλω άλλες δυο που το μήκος να είναι λίγο μικρότερο της απόστασης από την υδρορροή, να βάλω στις άκρες τους 2 κρίκους και να περάσω μέσα τις άλλες ώστε να μπορώ να τεντώσω μετά τις 2 μεγάλες χωρίς να μου κάνουν ζημιά.




> στο θέμα με το openWRT τι έκανες?


Προσπαθώ αλλά έχω κάτι δυσκολίες, θα δούμε..




> Η φωτο φαινεται κανονικα τωρα.Δυσκολο σημειο για στηριξη ιστου! Θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις την κεραια της TV τερμα πανω, το πιατο τερμα κατω(οσο πιο κατω γινεται) μιας και βολευει ο προσανατολισμος του και ισως σου μεινει και χωρος για μια ακομη grid.


Έχω θέματα με τον αέρα που δεν μου επιτρέπουν να ανεβάσω τίποτα στο πάνω μέρος. Ο ιστός είναι στην Νότια μεριά του κτηρίου και ότι είναι χαμηλά έχει ως ανεμοφράκτη το κεραμίδι έναντι του βοριά. Παλιά που είχα μια κεραία τηλεόρασης ψηλά η σωλήνα "έπαιζε" αρκετά. Γενικά όπως βλέπω τα πράγματα δύσκολο να μπει άλλη κεραία τελικά, ίσως μια μικρή (αν δω βέβαια ότι κάνει δουλειά παρά το μέγεθος της) κάτω από αυτήν που έχω τώρα και αυτή με προέκταση όμως!




> Bλεπω τα καλωδια να χανονται κατω απο κεραμιδι.Αν μπορεσεις να εχεις το ρουτερ σε στεγανο κουτι εξω θα ηταν καλυτερα γιατι (αρκετα κοντυτερα καλωδια, καλυτερο σημα,μικροτερη ισχυς στις καρτες)
> Μπραβο παντως για την μεχρι τωρα προσπαθεια σου.


Ναι, είχε περάσει από το μυαλό μου αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα κάτω από το κεραμίδι. Δεν θα ζεσταίνετε το καλοκαίρι και δεν θα έχει υγρασία τον χειμώνα. Έπειτα που το συζήταγα με τον πατέρα μου, μου είπε ότι καλό θα ήταν να το αποφύγουμε γιατί εκτός του ότι την έχω φορτώσει με αρκετό βάρος δεν θέλει να τον ζαλίσουν οι γείτονες (το σπίτι πίσω στην φωτογραφία είναι ενός συνταξιούχου εισαγγελέα που ήδη μουρμουράει για τις κεραίες και γενικά στο παρελθόν έχει φροντίζει να κάνει την παρουσία του αισθητή..). Πάντως μην φανταστείς, τα καλώδια κάτω από την σκεπή έχουν μήκος 1~1.5 μέτρο -έχω δηλαδή ένα 3.5m, ένα 4.5m και ένα 5.5m που τα δυο μεγάλα έχουν μπόσικα του 1 μέτρου αλλά δεν μου πάει η ψυχή να τα κόψω-. Έστω ότι έβαζα κουτί εξωτερικά, θα το τοποθετούσα στην βάση και τα καλώδια θα έμπαιναν στο κουτί από την κάτω μεριά, σωστά; Άρα περίπου στο ίδιο μήκος θα ερχόμουν.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αλέξανδρε φοβάμαι πως είναι επικύνδυνο πολύ χωρίς αντιρίδες! με τον αέρα σίγουρα θα έχεις θέμα με το πιάτο εκεί πάνω! δημιουργεί ροπή στρέψης δλδ μπορεί να πάει να σου γυρίσει τον ιστό και να στα φέρει όλα κάτω! αν δεν μπορείς με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ να βάλεις αντιρίδες σου προτείνω αντί πιάτο να χρησιμοποιήσεις και αλλη Grid ή αν είναι για πολύ κοντινό link ακόμα και panel στα 5ghz. Για το router που είπε και ο gas έχει δίκιο για τα μήκη καλωδίων αλλά επειδή μιλάμε για taratsopc και όχι για RB θα έχει πολύ βάρος και θα βαρύνει τον ιστο και δεν είναι καλή ιδέα, καλύτερα εκεί που είναι τώρα λοιπόν, εξάλου κοντινα links είναι σιγά τις απώλειες από τα μήκη καλωδίων. 

Για το openwrt μπορείς να ρωτήσεις αυτους που έχουν ηδη, πχ romias, Acinonyx κτλ, εγώ πρόσφατα έβαλα και οχι για router, αν θες όμως και μπορώ ότι απορίες έχεις να στις λύσω, αλλιώς μπορείς να πας σε MT μέχρι και 3.22 μετά πρέπει να το αγοράσεις.

Για τον γειτονά σου για πες μας περισσότερα σου έχει πει τπτ ή σου έχει κάνει κάτι? το ότι είναι εισαγγελέας δεν λεει τίποτα, αν είσαι νόμιμος δεν έχεις κάτι να φοβηθείς. Αν έχεις οτιδήποτε νομικό θέμα πες μας να στα βρουμε όλα. Αν πει τι κεραίες είναι αυτες κτλ όπως εμένα πχ εδώ στην Αθήνα ο γείτονας από πάνω, καλύτερα να του εξηγήσεις. Αν έχει παιδιά κτλ μπορεις και να τον κανεις πελάτη να μην γκρινιάζει. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να μην έχεις πιάτο στον ιστό (ακόμα ένας λόγος) για να μην κάνει πολύ μπαμ. Αν ειναι ενα ομως πες πως ειναι δορυφορική!

----------


## tsatasos

Για αντηρίδες μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που έκανα εγώ (στο ένα από τα 3 σημεία που πιάνουν και εμπόδιζαν τα κεραμμύδια):



Όπως λένε και τα παιδιά πρέπει να βάλεις οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## alexandertm8

> Αλέξανδρε φοβάμαι πως είναι επικύνδυνο πολύ χωρίς αντιρίδες! με τον αέρα σίγουρα θα έχεις θέμα με το πιάτο εκεί πάνω! δημιουργεί ροπή στρέψης δλδ μπορεί να πάει να σου γυρίσει τον ιστό και να στα φέρει όλα κάτω! αν δεν μπορείς με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ να βάλεις αντιρίδες σου προτείνω αντί πιάτο να χρησιμοποιήσεις και αλλη Grid ή αν είναι για πολύ κοντινό link ακόμα και panel στα 5ghz.


Ναι, θα βάλω σίγουρα απλά πρέπει να βρω το που θα δεθούν χωρίς να κάνουν κάπου ζημιά.




> Για το router που είπε και ο gas έχει δίκιο για τα μήκη καλωδίων αλλά επειδή μιλάμε για taratsopc και όχι για RB θα έχει πολύ βάρος και θα βαρύνει τον ιστο και δεν είναι καλή ιδέα, καλύτερα εκεί που είναι τώρα λοιπόν, εξάλου κοντινα links είναι σιγά τις απώλειες από τα μήκη καλωδίων.


Ναι, αυτό έγραψα και πάνω, ή το βάζω πάνω στον ιστό και τον βαραίνω και άλλο ή χαμηλότερα στον τοίχο και καταλήγω να χρειάζομαι μακρύτερο καλώδιο. Αν είχα routerboard δεν θα το συζητάγαμε, απλά τώρα όπως έχουν τα πράγματα πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα που βρίσκεται κάτω από την σκεπή. 




> Για το openwrt μπορείς να ρωτήσεις αυτους που έχουν ηδη, πχ romias, Acinonyx κτλ, εγώ πρόσφατα έβαλα και οχι για router, αν θες όμως και μπορώ ότι απορίες έχεις να στις λύσω, αλλιώς μπορείς να πας σε MT μέχρι και 3.22 μετά πρέπει να το αγοράσεις.


Μπα, δεν με βλέπω προς MT, έχω ξοδέψει ήδη αρκετές ώρες και θα νευριασω που τις έχασα άμα τα παρατήσω τώρα.




> Για τον γειτονά σου για πες μας περισσότερα σου έχει πει τπτ ή σου έχει κάνει κάτι? το ότι είναι εισαγγελέας δεν λεει τίποτα, αν είσαι νόμιμος δεν έχεις κάτι να φοβηθείς. Αν έχεις οτιδήποτε νομικό θέμα πες μας να στα βρουμε όλα. Αν πει τι κεραίες είναι αυτες κτλ όπως εμένα πχ εδώ στην Αθήνα ο γείτονας από πάνω, καλύτερα να του εξηγήσεις. Αν έχει παιδιά κτλ μπορεις και να τον κανεις πελάτη να μην γκρινιάζει. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να μην έχεις πιάτο στον ιστό (ακόμα ένας λόγος) για να μην κάνει πολύ μπαμ. Αν ειναι ενα ομως πες πως ειναι δορυφορική!


Σου στέλνω pm για αυτό.




> Για αντηρίδες μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που έκανα εγώ (στο ένα από τα 3 σημεία που πιάνουν και εμπόδιζαν τα κεραμμύδια):
> 
> Όπως λένε και τα παιδιά πρέπει να βάλεις οπωσδήποτε.


Κάτι παρόμοιο σκέφτομαι απλά εδώ υπάρχει υδρορροή! Αν δεις την φωτογραφία θα καταλάβεις την δυσκολία. Λέω να βάλω αντηρίδες που θα τεντώνουν αυτές του ιστού προς τα έξω, να ξεκινάνε από την κάτω μεριά της σωλήνας.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αλέξανδρε μπορεί να χάσεις περισσότερο χρόνο για να μάθεις το OpenWRT αλλά πιστεψε με αξίζει τον κόπο!!! εκτός ότι είναι free και open source όπως ξέρεις για το linux, μπορείς ειδικά αν είναι σε PC να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα παραπάνω, πχ να στήσεις Asterisk τηλεφωνικό κέντρο πάνω του! αυτό κάνω τώρα και εγω που το μαθαίνω για το taratsopc ή rspro. Στο εξοχικό έχω RB411 και RB433AH με άδειες χρήσης ΜΤ και δεν το αλλάζω. Εδώ όμως σίγουρα. Ξέρεις πως να περάσεις openWRT σε κάρτα CF για χρήση στο sofitopc ή να σου πω? linux έχεις στο pc σου?

----------


## alexandertm8

Βρήκα τρόπο να βάλω αντηρίδες! 
Συζητούσα με έναν πελάτη του πατέρα μου ο οποίος είναι πολιτικός μηχανικός για φωτοβολταϊκά και μου είπε στις κεραμυδοσκεπές βάζουν ράγες για στήριξη. Η δική μου κεραμοσκεπή έχει ξύλινη βάση και είναι με ρωμαϊκού τύπου -ακουμπισμένα πάνω σε οριζόντια ξύλινα πηχάκια- και δεν μπορεί να "πατήσει" κάτι με ασφάλεια πάνω. 

Σκεφτήκαμε λοιπόν να κάνουμε καλούπι του πήλινου κεραμιδιού, να δημιουργήσουμε με αυτό μερικά νέα μεταλλικά πάνω στα οποία θα ηλεκτροκολίσω δακτυλύδια για να περνά το συρματοσχοινο. 
Θα μπουν εκεί που έχει η σκεπή τα χοντρά κάθετα δοκάρια και να βιδωθούν απάνω τους με καρόβιδες.

----------


## senius

> Βρήκα τρόπο να βάλω αντηρίδες! 
> Συζητούσα με έναν πελάτη του πατέρα μου ο οποίος είναι πολιτικός μηχανικός για φωτοβολταϊκά και μου είπε στις κεραμυδοσκεπές βάζουν ράγες για στήριξη. Η δική μου κεραμοσκεπή έχει ξύλινη βάση και είναι με ρωμαϊκού τύπου -ακουμπισμένα πάνω σε οριζόντια ξύλινα πηχάκια- και δεν μπορεί να "πατήσει" κάτι με ασφάλεια πάνω. 
> 
> Σκεφτήκαμε λοιπόν να κάνουμε καλούπι του πήλινου κεραμιδιού, να δημιουργήσουμε με αυτό μερικά νέα μεταλλικά πάνω στα οποία θα ηλεκτροκολίσω δακτυλύδια για να περνά το συρματοσχοινο. 
> Θα μπουν εκεί που έχει η σκεπή τα χοντρά κάθετα δοκάρια και να βιδωθούν απάνω τους με καρόβιδες.


Αντε ξεκίνα, για να μην δεις το φαινόμενο αυτό:

piato iptameno.JPG

----------


## GJP

> Αντε ξεκίνα, για να μην δεις το φαινόμενο αυτό:
> 
> piato iptameno.JPG


 Πνιγηκα απο τα γελια ..................

----------


## geioa

χα χα χα χα
και εγω μια φορα εγινα μαρτηρας ενος τετοιου φαινομενου αλλα δυστυχος δεν το προλαβα κατα την εξελιξη του. απλος ενα πρωι βρηκα ολο το πιατο με το feeder στην εισοδο του διπλανου σπιτιου !!!!
τι να πεις, απο τοτε ελαβα τα μετρα μου....

----------


## GJP

Κωστα βαλε την photo με μεγαλυτερη αναλυση να την εκτυπωσω να την βλεπω να γελαω.
Ειναι οτι πιο αστειο εχω δει τον τελευταιο χρονο

----------


## Nikiforos

> Βρήκα τρόπο να βάλω αντηρίδες! 
> Συζητούσα με έναν πελάτη του πατέρα μου ο οποίος είναι πολιτικός μηχανικός για φωτοβολταϊκά και μου είπε στις κεραμυδοσκεπές βάζουν ράγες για στήριξη. Η δική μου κεραμοσκεπή έχει ξύλινη βάση και είναι με ρωμαϊκού τύπου -ακουμπισμένα πάνω σε οριζόντια ξύλινα πηχάκια- και δεν μπορεί να "πατήσει" κάτι με ασφάλεια πάνω. 
> 
> Σκεφτήκαμε λοιπόν να κάνουμε καλούπι του πήλινου κεραμιδιού, να δημιουργήσουμε με αυτό μερικά νέα μεταλλικά πάνω στα οποία θα ηλεκτροκολίσω δακτυλύδια για να περνά το συρματοσχοινο. 
> Θα μπουν εκεί που έχει η σκεπή τα χοντρά κάθετα δοκάρια και να βιδωθούν απάνω τους με καρόβιδες.


πολύ καλή ιδέα! υπάρχουν πολλές λύσεις αμα το ψάξεις! οι κεραμοσκεπές δυστυχώς είναι θέμα στις στηρίξεις.

----------

